#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Nομικές συμβουλές για διαδηλωτές

## Xάρης

Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί περιέχει επικαιροποιημένες Νομικές Συμβουλές για Διαδηλωτές. Διαβάστε το και διαδώστε το με κάθε τρόπο. Επικολλήστε το σε προφίλ και ομάδες στο facebook, να ενημερωθούν όσοι περισσότεροι συμπολίτες γίνεται (*Τηλέφωνο της Ομάδας Νομικής Υποστήριξης: 210.38.299.10*):

*1. ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ*
Πληροφορίες για το νομικό πλαίσιο που αφορά το δικαίωμα της διαδήλωσης στην Ελλάδα, πρακτικές συμβουλές για την υλοποίηση αυτού του δικαιώματος πριν και κατά τη διάρκεια των κινητοποιήσεων, όπως και για τη συμπεριφορά σε περίπτωση προσαγωγής, σύλληψης και εμπλοκής με την ποινική δικαιοσύνη.

*2. ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΥΝΑΘΡΟΙΣΗΣ / ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙΣ*
Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 11 του Συντάγματος, οι Έλληνες έχουν το δικαίωμα να συνέρχονται ήσυχα και χωρίς όπλα, το δικαίωμα όμως αυτό ισχύει και για τους αλλοδαπούς.

Απόφυγε την κατοχή μαχαιριών ή σουγιάδων, ακόμη και αν τα χρειάζεσαι για άλλη χρήση (επαγγελματική κλπ.), καθώς και κάθε αντικειμένου που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί κατάλληλο για άμυνα ή επίθεση (ρόπαλο κλπ), διότι έχουν συχνά κριθεί ως όπλα.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδήλωσης, αυτή θεωρείται παράνομη και δεν προστατεύεται από το Σύνταγμα, «όταν παύει να είναι ήσυχη και χωρίς όπλα και εκτρέπεται σε πράξεις βίας κατά προσώπων ή πραγμάτων». Στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, απαιτείται παρουσία εισαγγελέα και η απαγόρευση ή η πρόσκληση προς διάλυση γνωστοποιείται στο πλήθος τρεις φορές. Να σημειώσουμε, ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι σπάνια η σύλληψη με αποκλειστικό λόγο τη συμμετοχή σε παράνομη διαδήλωση.

*3. ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΗΛΩΣΗ*
Άφησε στο σπίτι ατζέντες με τηλέφωνα.
Έχε μαζί σου το κινητό σου τηλέφωνο, αφού προηγουμένως έχεις αφαιρέσει από αυτό, τυχόν πληροφορίες που δεν θέλεις να γίνουν γνωστές σε περίπτωση σύλληψής σου. Σε περίπτωση σύλληψής σου, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα σου αφαιρεθεί το κινητό από την αστυνομία (όχι πάντα). Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πρώτα λεπτά για να ειδοποιήσεις με γραπτά μηνύματα, οικείους σου ή δικηγόρο. Aν συλληφθείς και σου ζητηθεί να το παραδώσεις, αφαίρεσε πρώτα την κάρτα και αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν, απενεργοποίησέ το.

Έχε μαζί σου:
Α. Ταυτότητα ή διαβατήριο.
Β. Τηλεκάρτα
Γ. Σημείωσε στο χέρι σου ή μάθε απέξω το τηλέφωνο της Ομάδας Νομικής Υποστήριξης: 210-3829910.
Δ. Για την περίπτωση σύλληψης, κάποια φάρμακα που χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε ή υγρό φακών.

Στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται επιβαρυντικό σε περίπτωση σύλληψης και απαγγελίας ορισμένων κατηγοριών το να καλύπτεις το πρόσωπό σου, να φοράς μαντήλι η κουκούλα. Όσον αφορά γάντια ή άλλα προστατευτικά (περικνημίδες, γυαλιά κολύμβησης κλπ.), η χρήση τους θεωρείται επιβαρυντική περίσταση σε κάποια αδικήματα. Δεδομένου ότι στην Ελλάδα η αστυνομία χρησιμοποιεί ευρέως μεγάλες ποσότητες χημικών αερίων ενάντια στους διαδηλωτές, μπορείς να εφοδιαστείς με κατάλληλα αντιόξινα διαλύματα (malox, riopan κ.λ.π.) ένα κομμάτι πανί βαμβακερό και μπόλικο νερό για να πιείς σε περίπτωση που έρθεις σε επαφή με χημικά.

Μετά τη διαδήλωση φρόντισε να ενημερώσεις τους φίλους σου ότι είσαι καλά και συμφωνείστε ένα σημείο συνάντησης. Έτσι αποφεύγεται ο πανικός και οι άσκοπες αναζητήσεις οικείων προσώπων.


*4. ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΗΛΩΣΗ (ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑΣ)*
Σιγουρέψου ότι δεν μένεις μόνος/η σου και έχε τα μάτια και τα αυτιά σου ανοιχτά, ώστε να υπερασπιστείς και τον εαυτό σου αλλά και άλλους, καταθέτοντας, για παράδειγμα, σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων με την αστυνομία.

Σε περίπτωση που παραβρεθείς σε σύλληψη ή κακοποίηση διαδηλωτή, φρόντισε να πληροφορηθείς τα στοιχεία του (αρκεί το ονοματεπώνυμο!) και να ενημερώσεις την Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας σχετικά με την ώρα, τον τόπο και τα περιστατικά του επεισοδίου. Χρήσιμο είναι αμέσως μόλις βρεθείς σε ασφαλές μέρος να καταγράψεις ό,τι είδες με κάθε δυνατή λεπτομέρεια και να φροντίσεις να φτάσει από σένα ή έμπιστό σου πρόσωπο στην Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας. Τα στοιχεία σου, όπως και το περιεχόμενο της αναφοράς σου δεν θα γίνουν γνωστά σε κανέναν, πέρα από τα μέλη της ομάδας και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στη συνέχεια, αν το επιθυμείς κι εσύ, σε νομικές ενέργειες υπεράσπισης διαδηλωτών ή κατά των οργάνων της τάξης που παρανόμησαν.

Σε περίπτωση που η διαδήλωση δεχθεί επίθεση από την αστυνομία (συνήθως με χημικά αέρια), φρόντισε να απομακρυνθείς από το σημείο συγκροτημένα μαζί με τους συντρόφους σου, χωρίς να τρέχεις. Ακολούθησε τον κύριο όγκο της πορείας και παρέμεινε στον κεντρικότερο δρόμο. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην προσπαθήσεις να φύγεις από τυχόν παράπλευρους, στενούς δρόμους και μην απομονωθείς. Συνήθως, ομάδες αστυνομικών βρίσκονται στα στενά και συλλαμβάνουν όσους τρέχουν πανικόβλητοι να ξεφύγουν από τα αέρια.

Στην περίπτωση που οδηγηθείς σε Νοσοκομείο λόγω προβλήματος από τη χρήση χημικών, πάρε αναλυτική γνωμάτευση και ειδοποίησε την Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας. Η γνωμάτευση θα βοηθήσει για την μετέπειτα αγωγή αποζημίωσης.

*5. ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΞΑΚΡΙΒΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ*
Μπορεί να σε σταματήσουν αστυνομικοί με στολή ή με πολιτικά, οπουδήποτε και να ζητήσουν να εξακριβώσουν τα στοιχεία σου. Από τον αστυνομικό με πολιτικά, απαίτησε την επίδειξη ταυτότητας. Κατόπιν επέδειξε ταυτότητα ή διαβατήριο. Από τη στιγμή που έχεις το σχετικό έγγραφο, δεν έχεις υποχρέωση να τον ακολουθήσεις στο τμήμα.

Οι αστυνομικοί απαγορεύεται να παρευρίσκονται μέσα στη συγκέντρωση ή την διαδήλωση. Πάντοτε όμως υπάρχουν αστυνομικοί με πολιτικά. Σε περίπτωση που αντιληφθείς κάποιον αστυνομικό ή σου ζητήσει αυτός τα στοιχεία σου, βρισκόμενος μέσα σε συγκέντρωση ή διαδήλωση, ενημέρωσε δυνατά τους άλλους γύρω σου και αφού πάρεις τα στοιχεία του, απαίτησε αμέσως την απομάκρυνσή του.

Στην περίπτωση που ζητήσει ο αστυνομικός να σου κάνει σωματική έρευνα, απαίτησε να μάθεις την αιτία, τους ακριβείς λόγους που οδηγούν τον συγκεκριμένο αστυνομικό να σε θεωρεί ύποπτο για διάπραξη αυτόφωρου κακουργήματος ή πλημμελήματος. Λόγοι που αφορούν την εμφάνισή σου ή το σημείο όπου βρίσκεσαι, δεν θεωρούνται επαρκείς. Αν ο αστυνομικός επιμείνει, απαίτησε να πληροφορηθείς τα στοιχεία του, και δήλωσέ του ότι σκοπεύεις να υποβάλεις μήνυση για δυσφήμιση και έργω εξύβριση, και θα επιδιώξεις αποζημίωση για την ηθική σου βλάβη.

Σε περίπτωση προσαγωγής στο Α.Τ., παρότι έχεις τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα:

Τη στιγμή της σύλληψης/προσαγωγής, φώναξε δυνατά και καθαρά το ονοματεπώνυμό σου και την τυχόν συλλογικότητα (σύλλογο, πολιτική οργάνωση, σωματείο κλπ) στην οποία συμμετέχεις, και ότι σε συλλαμβάνουν άδικα (π.χ. Με λένε Γιάννη Παπαδόπουλο, είμαι μέλος του συλλόγου φοιτητών νομικής και με συλλαμβάνουν άδικα!). Να επαναλαμβάνεις τα παραπάνω συνέχεια, απευθυνόμενος στον κόσμο γύρω σου, μέχρι να σε μεταφέρουν στο περιπολικό. Η εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι συχνά, αυτή η συμπεριφορά οδηγεί στην άμεση απελευθέρωση του συλληφθέντος – προσαχθέντος, εξασφαλίζει δε την ειδοποίηση των οικείων και της συλλογικότητας, καθώς επίσης και νομική βοήθεια.

Ζήτησε να μάθεις την αιτία της προσαγωγής σου.

Δήλωσε στους αστυνομικούς ότι παρανομούν, παραβιάζουν τα συνταγματικά σου δικαιώματα.
Ζήτησε τα ονόματα των αστυνομικών που σε συλλαμβάνουν ώστε να γνωρίζεις ποιους θα καταγγείλεις για παράνομη σύλληψη και παράνομη κατακράτηση (ακόμη και αν τελικώς δεν το κάνεις).

*6. ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΥΛΛΗΨΗΣ*

Α. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΛΛΗΨΗ.
1. Απαίτησε να μάθεις για ποιο συγκεκριμένα αδίκημα σε συλλαμβάνουν.
2. Ακολούθησε την συμπεριφορά που εκτέθηκε προηγουμένως. Π.χ. Δεν έχω κάνει καμία παράνομη πράξη. Είμαι ο/η…. μέλος του σωματείου/συλλόγου/πολιτικής οργάνωσης κλπ, και με συλλαμβάνουν άδικα.
(Συνήθως οι συλλήψεις είναι τυφλές. Με τον παραπάνω τρόπο ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος ότι γίνονται συλλήψεις, ειδοποιούνται δικηγόροι κλπ, ακολουθεί η έκφραση της κοινωνικής αλληλεγγύης των διαδηλωτών και οι αστυνομικοί λαμβάνουν υπΆ όψη τους ότι γνωρίζεις τα δικαιώματά σου και προτίθεσαι να τα ασκήσεις, άρα είναι πιο προσεκτικοί και λιγότερο βίαιοι).

Β. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ
Φρόντισε να μην απαντήσεις σε καμία ερώτηση των αστυνομικών, ούτε καν να εμπλακείς σε «φιλική κουβεντούλα». Οτιδήποτε πεις μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον σου ή εναντίον άλλων.
Ανταλλάξτε στοιχεία με τους άλλους συλληφθέντες, ώστε να ενημερωθεί εγκαίρως η Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας σε περίπτωση που κάποιος αφεθεί ελεύθερος πιο νωρίς από τους άλλους.
Ενημέρωσε τους άλλους συλληφθέντες για την ύπαρξη Ομάδας Νομικής Βοήθειας και για τα δικαιώματά τους, σε περίπτωση που δεν τα γνωρίζουν. Διαμόρφωσε κατά το δυνατόν ατμόσφαιρα αλληλεγγύης, και συλλογικής διεκδίκησης των δικαιωμάτων σας.

Γ. ΣΤΟ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ
Φρόντισε να ενημερωθείς αν κατηγορείσαι για κάτι ή αν πρόκειται για απλή προσαγωγή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση απαίτησε την άμεση επικοινωνία με δικηγόρο.
Στην περίπτωση της προσαγωγής, πίεσε για την άμεση απελευθέρωσή σου, ως εξής:
Σε κάθε αστυνομικό που περνά από μπροστά σου καθώς στέκεσαι και περιμένεις, επαναλαμβάνεις απαιτητικά τα παρακάτω.
1. Διαμαρτύρομαι για την παράνομη κατακράτησή μου και απαιτώ να αφεθώ αμέσως ελεύθερος.
2. Απαιτώ να επικοινωνήσω με το δικηγόρο μου τώρα αμέσως.
3. Γνωρίζω τα δικαιώματά μου και σκοπεύω να τα ασκήσω. Απαιτώ το όνομα των υπευθύνων για την παράνομη κατακράτησή μου προκειμένου να υποβάλω μήνυση.
4. Παρακίνησε και τους υπόλοιπους προσαχθέντες να κάνουν το ίδιο.
Μη θεωρήσεις δεδομένο ότι η «υπομονετική» στάση σου κατά τις ώρες της αναμονής θα σε βοηθήσει να ξεμπερδέψεις. Συνήθως, η αστυνομία συλλαμβάνει δεκάδες ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους ενημερώσει για την αιτία, τους χαρακτηρίζει όλους προσαχθέντες και μετά από πολλές ώρες, αποδίδει αδικήματα στους περισσότερους από αυτούς.

Θεώρησε δεδομένο, ότι καθώς εσύ θα πιέζεις μέσα στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα για την απελευθέρωσή σου, έξω από αυτό θα διαμαρτύρονται δικηγόροι για τον ίδιο λόγο και θα οργανώνονται εκδηλώσεις συμπαράστασης από τους υπόλοιπους διαδηλωτές. ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ.

Σε περίπτωση σύλληψης και απαγγελίας κατηγοριών, κεντρική συμβουλή που πρέπει να διέπει όλη σου τη στάση είναι η ερμητική σιωπή σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια των αστυνομικών να σε προσεγγίσουν. Δεν απαντάς σε άλλες ερωτήσεις, πέραν των στοιχείων ταυτότητας (π.χ. ούτε καν αν έχεις αδέλφια, πού εργάζεσαι κλπ.) και γενικά διατήρησε μία αποστασιοποιημένη στάση (αρνήσου κέρασμα καφέ κλπ.). Απαίτησε την επικοινωνία σου με συνήγορο. Αρνήσου να απολογηθείς προανακριτικά χωρίς δικηγόρο.

Αν παρά ταύτα, επιλέξεις να απολογηθείς χωρίς δικηγόρο, είναι χρήσιμο, να δώσεις προανακριτική κατάθεση με το παρακάτω περιεχόμενο: «Συμμετείχα σε ειρηνική διαδήλωση όπως δικαιούμαι από το ελληνικό σύνταγμα. Δεν διέπραξα καμία παράνομη πράξη. Η σύλληψή μου είναι απολύτως παράνομη, το ίδιο και η κράτησή μου. Προτίθεμαι να υποβάλω μήνυση και γιΆ αυτό ζητώ να μου ανακοινωθούν τα ονόματα των υπευθύνων. Αναλυτικά θα απολογηθώ ενώπιον των δικαστικών αρχών».

Αρνήσου να απαντήσεις σε οποιαδήποτε συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση, πλην των παραπάνω αναφερόμενων ως εξής: «Αρνούμαι να απαντήσω δεδομένου ότι μετά την παράνομη σύλληψή μου για δήθεν αδικήματα τα οποία ουδέποτε διέπραξα, αμφιβάλω για την νόμιμη διεξαγωγή προανάκρισης από την αστυνομία. Επιφυλάσσομαι και πάλι να απαντήσω ενώπιον των εισαγγελικών και δικαστικών αρχών.»
Ακόμα και αν κρίνεις ότι κάτι μπορεί να διευκολύνει τη θέση σου, έχεις κάθε χρονικό περιθώριο να το καταθέσεις αργότερα, αφού θα έχεις μιλήσει με δικηγόρο και τους οικείους σου.

Μην δέχεσαι τίποτα πόσιμο ή φαγώσιμο εκτός από συσκευασμένα είδη (π.χ. μπουκάλι νερό, κρουασάν κλπ.). Επίσης δεν υπογράφεις κανένα έγγραφο χωρίς την παρουσία δικηγόρου, με εξαίρεση το έγγραφο της προανακριτικής σου απολογίας, εφόσον έχεις απολογηθεί με τη θέλησή σου και εφόσον έχει το παραπάνω περιεχόμενο.

Βασικά δικαιώματα στο αστυνομικό τμήμα:
1. Έχεις δικαίωμα να ζητήσεις το έντυπο με τα δικαιώματά σου στη μητρική σου γλώσσα.
2. Έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις ένα επιτυχημένο τηλεφώνημα. Αν ειδοποιήσεις την Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας, δώσε μας κάποιες απαραίτητες πληροφορίες (ονοματεπώνυμο, τμήμα που κρατείσαι, πού και πότε συνελήφθης, υπηκοότητα και σε ποια γλώσσα συνεννοείσαι).
3. Έχεις δικαίωμα να επιλέξεις δικηγόρο της αρεσκείας σου. Σε περίπτωση που επικοινωνήσεις με την Ομάδα, θα φροντίσουμε να έρθει δικηγόρος το συντομότερο. Επίσης μπορούμε να ειδοποιήσουμε δικηγόρο της επιλογής σου, εφόσον μας δώσεις τα στοιχεία του.
4. Μπορούν να σου αφαιρέσουν όλα τα κινητά αντικείμενα (π.χ. ρολόι, κινητό, χρήματα, κλειδιά). Έχεις δικαίωμα να απαιτήσεις τη σύνταξη σχετικού καταλόγου. Παράδωσε το κινητό μόνο αφού αφαιρέσεις την κάρτα και σε κάθε περίπτωση αποενεργοποίησέ το.
5. Αν είσαι γυναίκα, απαίτησε να σου γίνει σωματική έρευνα από γυναίκα αστυνομικό.
6. Αν έχεις τραυματιστεί, απαίτησε: 1) Την άμεση μεταφορά σου σε νοσοκομείο, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση φαινομενικά ελαφρού τραυματισμού. Ποτέ δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις την εξέλιξη μιας σωματικής βλάβης και επιπλέον περιφρουρείς τη σωματική σου ακεραιότητα από τυχόν νέες επιθετικές διαθέσεις κάποιου αστυνομικού. 2) Την εξέτασή σου από ιατροδικαστή και την έκδοση σχετικής γνωμάτευσης.
Η αστυνομία οφείλει να σε οδηγήσει το συντομότερο δυνατό στον εισαγγελέα, σε κάθε περίπτωση εντός 24 ωρών. Αν παρέλθει ένα 24ωρο από τη σύλληψή σου χωρίς να έχεις οδηγηθεί στον Εισαγγελέα, απαίτησε να αφεθείς ελεύθερος, ακόμη και αν σου έχουν αποδοθεί κατηγορίες.

Δ. ΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑ
Ο Εισαγγελέας σου απαγγέλλει κατηγορίες και:
Α. Θα σε παραπέμψει να δικαστείς με την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία εάν η κατηγορία είναι πλημμέλημα ή
Β. Θα σε παραπέμψει σε Ανακριτή εάν η κατηγορία είναι κακούργημα.

*7. ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΦΕΘΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΑΓΩΓΗ Η ΣΥΛΛΗΨΗ*
Ειδοποίησε τους οικείους σου ότι είσαι ελεύθερος/η και την Ομάδα Νομικής Βοήθειας (για την κατηγορία που τυχόν σου απαγγέλθηκε, για άλλα άτομα που τυχόν κρατούνται ακόμα). Μην «φλυαρείς» για τις πράξεις σου ούτε στους οικείους σου, δεν σε εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα και μπορεί να σε ακούσουν και «λάθος άνθρωποι».
Σε περίπτωση που έχεις κακοποιηθεί, φρόντισε να εξεταστείς σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο και ζήτα αντίγραφο της γνωμάτευσης.

*8. ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΩΠΙΟΝ*
Από την στιγμή που θα προσαχθείς σε αστυνομικό τμήμα να ξέρεις ότι οτιδήποτε καταθέσεις για τον εαυτό σου η τρίτο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον σου ή να επιβαρύνει χωρίς τη θέλησή σου ανθρώπους που πιθανόν να είναι αθώοι.

Μην ξεχνάς: η γνώση είναι δύναμη! Σκοπός τους είναι να μας τρομοκρατήσουν. Όμως, σΆ αυτούς τους καιρούς, καθένας από μας, σε κάθε στιγμή, από τη διαδήλωση, μέχρι την αντιμετώπιση της κρατικής καταστολής, δεν παύει να είναι ενεργό κομμάτι του κινήματος…

Ημερομηνία: 08.10.2012
Συγγραφέας: left.gr

*Πηγή:* http://www.left.gr/article.php?id=9294

----------

ALIKI

----------

